# 1DX- coated in ice, nice and white, and still clicking



## Whit (Dec 15, 2012)

Last night I shot a 6 hour time-lapse on the summit of the highest peak in the east. My 1DX turned white with ice and snow, but kept clicking all night long. Hope you enjoy the clip. 

Link: https://vimeo.com/55635735

Here is a single image from the sequence:


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 15, 2012)

nice

but im curious.. how did you keep the lens from icing up?


----------



## Whit (Dec 15, 2012)

The back of the camera was facing into the wind, and I got lucky. I was assuming it would slowly ice over and create a frosted effect. There also wasn't too much moisture in the air, so that definitely helped. Most of the icing happened on the top and back of the body, and the lens barrel turned white. I had the camera out in the cold for an hour before I started shooting to keep the lens from fogging up as well.


----------



## paolotaverna (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice.... What remote trigger did you use?


----------



## nightbreath (Dec 15, 2012)

How did you get that aliasing on the building? Is it sharpening when changing image size?


----------



## msmith0807 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very cool. I would love to learn how to do this one day. How many shots did you have to take and what was the interval between each shot? Also if you don't mind me asking I would love to know what settings you used on the camera to take the shots? Every time I attempt something like this I either get the stars starting to turn into trails (to long of shutter) or the stars just not showing up (to short a shutter or to low an iso?). I realize you may not want to give away your secrets but any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 15, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> How did you get that aliasing on the building? Is it sharpening when changing image size?



Sizing down an image adds "anti aliasing" basically. Sharpening counteracts that. Still wondering what u actually mean. If you get jagged edges in your photos maybe ur method of resizing or sharpening is just not good.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 15, 2012)

Very cool. What were the settings? How many photos per minute?


----------



## Whit (Dec 15, 2012)

The exposures were 20 seconds long at F4.5 (you can see a little movement in the stars due to the long exposure). There was no delay between shots. I was using the TC-80N3 to control the shutter. This was just a quick edit while I am on the road, so I didnt take the time to make it perfect, just wanted to show what I've been shooting. This sequence is part of a time-lapse project that I've been working on for the past year. 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 15, 2012)

.
The file name says Mt. Washington. The highest in the east is Mt. Mitchell.


----------



## Whit (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, you're correct. I should have said North East.


----------



## msmith0807 (Dec 15, 2012)

Whit said:


> The exposures were 20 seconds long at F4.5 (you can see a little movement in the stars due to the long exposure). There was no delay between shots. I was using the TC-80N3 to control the shutter. This was just a quick edit while I am on the road, so I didnt take the time to make it perfect, just wanted to show what I've been shooting. This sequence is part of a time-lapse project that I've been working on for the past year.
> Thanks for watching!



Thanks for the additional info. I can't wait to give this another attempt myself and more importantly see your finished product.  Good luck on it as a year is a long time to be working on something.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## matukas (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been reading some very good astrophotography hints from this website:
http://www.astropix.com/HTML/I_ASTROP/TOC_AP.HTM

I managed to take some basic moon astro pictures, but nothing serious yet. Equipment is ready, but my mental state not yet ???


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 15, 2012)

Whit said:


> Last night I shot a 6 hour time-lapse on the summit of the highest peak in the east. My 1DX turned white with ice and snow, but kept clicking all night long. Hope you enjoy the clip.
> 
> Link: https://vimeo.com/55635735
> 
> Here is a single image from the sequence:



Beautiful piece of photography !


----------



## Whit (Dec 15, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Whit said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I shot a 6 hour time-lapse on the summit of the highest peak in the east. My 1DX turned white with ice and snow, but kept clicking all night long. Hope you enjoy the clip.
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Dec 15, 2012)

I was hoping for a picture of the camera.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 15, 2012)

Stephen Melvin said:


> I was hoping for a picture of the camera.



Me too.

The video was amazing.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## nightbreath (Dec 15, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Sizing down an image adds "anti aliasing" basically. Sharpening counteracts that. Still wondering what u actually mean. If you get jagged edges in your photos maybe ur method of resizing or sharpening is just not good.


Sizing down may add aliasing as well (it depends on the algorithm you use). I was interested in exact reason that led to the issue, to expand my knowledge base


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very awesome  Thanks for sharing. What'd you do for power? Was that on just the 2 batteries in the grip? They lasted the whole 6 hours of continuous shooting in that cold? Wow!


----------



## Whit (Dec 16, 2012)

tpatana said:


> Stephen Melvin said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for a picture of the camera.
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately there isnt a good photo. I brought that camera in first, and then collected the others. By the time I made it back to the tower (which is just above freezing) the camera just looked wet. I'll be out there again tonight, so there's a chance for a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Whit (Dec 16, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Very awesome  Thanks for sharing. What'd you do for power? Was that on just the 2 batteries in the grip? They lasted the whole 6 hours of continuous shooting in that cold? Wow!


The 1DX only takes a single battery, and it is different from the batteries in the 5D's (maybe someone here can explain what makes them different as I'm not entirely sure). I was worried that the cold might zap it a little quicker, but it held up just fine. At the third hour I swapped out for a fresh one, but there was still a bar left.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 16, 2012)

Whit said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Very awesome  Thanks for sharing. What'd you do for power? Was that on just the 2 batteries in the grip? They lasted the whole 6 hours of continuous shooting in that cold? Wow!
> ...



1D-series use 3 cells in series (~11V), compared to 2 (7.2V) for others. In terms of mAh, the higher voltage gives 50% more capacity in theory, but if you calculate energy density, it comes to same number. So it's all about volume, and 1D batteries are roughly same size than 2 "standard" batteries, thus giving roughly twice the capacity compared to one normal.

Cold hurts batteries, at ~-15C (~0F) you typically get only 50% of the nominal capacity.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice. It has a (COOL) Star Wars-y look, at risk of going full-nerd.


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 16, 2012)

nice  i would love to see a 1 dx tested to destruction maybe digitalrev will do it lol


----------



## Jan van Holten (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice job. Can you tell me what the temperature was?
At the end of february I'am going to Kamtsjatka. Temperatures can drop there to minus 40 degrees Celsius, but will be normally around -25 degrees. We go camping on the beach!!!!. I' ll take my 1D mark4 AND 1D-X and hope they keep working. 

Thanks.


----------



## Whit (Dec 16, 2012)

Jan van Holten said:


> Very nice job. Can you tell me what the temperature was?
> At the end of february I'am going to Kamtsjatka. Temperatures can drop there to minus 40 degrees Celsius, but will be normally around -25 degrees. We go camping on the beach!!!!. I' ll take my 1D mark4 AND 1D-X and hope they keep working.
> 
> Thanks.


It was about 12 degrees Fahrenheit I think. The cameras that weren't as exposed did much better in terms of battery life. I've seen some pretty creative heated cases that can be used for extreme conditions as well. I'm sure if you google it you will find some crazy solutions that people have come up with. Have a great trip!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2012)

tpatana said:


> Whit said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



I knew is twas higher voltage, didn't realize that the 1D only took 1 battery, I thought with it's built-in grip would take 2 like the other battery grips.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice work 

I've started doing a similar thing with my 5D mk3. The last attempt of mine, taking 325 images over 4 hours ended up with heavy dew after image 24 :'(

What lens did you use?


----------



## Whit (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr Bean said:


> Nice work
> 
> I've started doing a similar thing with my 5D mk3. The last attempt of mine, taking 325 images over 4 hours ended up with heavy dew after image 24 :'(
> 
> What lens did you use?



I was worried about fogging up, but I got lucky. I think the combination of a cold camera (matching the temp outside), and the wind bowing around the lens kept it clean. I was shooting on the 24mm 1.4 II, which is one of my favorite lenses


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2012)

Whit said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work
> ...



Oh, I love that lens. I'm hoping to get one sometime, but I've got a 24-70 (looking at the Tamron, I'm pretty impressed so far), 70-200 2.8 IS v2 to acquire first. Then I can start going after the lovely, lovely primes


----------

